# Real problems



## Problem_King (Oct 8, 2012)

So I have been married 4 years. And every year my wife go through physical altercation....no I don hit her in fact she hits me. I of course just hold her till she calm down but now it has made me fall out of love with her and find myself trying to be with other ppl I tried leaving but I am surrounded by ppl who don't believe in divorce. And make it hard for me to walk away. We have 2 kids and there honestly the only reason why I am still married. I have expressed this to my wife and she's during her best but I still am not in love with her anymore


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Problem_King said:


> So I have been married 4 years. And every year my wife go through physical altercation....no I don hit her in fact she hits me. I of course just hold her till she calm down but now it has made me fall out of love with her and find myself trying to be with other ppl I tried leaving but I am surrounded by ppl who don't believe in divorce. And make it hard for me to walk away. We have 2 kids and there honestly the only reason why I am still married. I have expressed this to my wife and she's during her best but I still am not in love with her anymore


The next time she has a physical altercation, press charges. It would help if you can get indesputable proof.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Be cautious of this physical abuse. I woke at 4 am to my STBXW frantically trying to get into my gun safe. Said she wanted to die and since she couldn't get into the safe, she turned on me and violently hit me repeatedly. 
I then realized I didn't feel safe being with her any longer and that was the last night we had together. 
I feel that people that turn to physical violence cannot be trusted.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

If you can, record the event. Learn to use the video feature on your phone or set it up to quickly turn on. And, call 911 and get the police involved. DO press charges - if you want to have leverage to insist she get help, this will do it. Otherwise, it (and perhaps the recording) will give you the leverage to convince those meddlesome "others" that divorce IS the answer sometimes.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/107754-big-problems.html#post3592970

iBolts' comment is particularly interesting.


----------

